# Garageband-iPhone/iPad vs Mac versions



## bcarwell (May 11, 2016)

I don't know if this is even easily doable.

But if so could somebody describe in general terms what functionality is missing in the cut-down version of Garageband that runs on iPhone/iPad versus the full version that runs on a Mac ?

I just got some books on Garageband (I think they're geared to the Mac version) and wanted to see if it was worth learning it for mobile sketching purposes. 

And I was wondering before wasting time with the books how much of the stuff covered in them would simply not be applicable to the limited version that works on the iPhone/iPad. It might be very frustrating if I read about some function in the book only to find its been cut out of the iPhone/iPad. (I do not own a Mac). Exactly how much difference is there and how crippled is the cut-down version ?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Haakond (May 13, 2016)

Hi!
It's been some years since I last used GarageBand on Mac, but I use the iPhone version all the time. I think the IPhone version is more ment for composing on the go. You have a lot of instruments with strums for the guitar, and other autoplay functions. Not sure if these are included in the Mac version. But on Mac, you have a lot of more sounds, and I find it easier to work on bigger projects on the Mac. It's easier to edit midi notes and sounds, but other than that, I dont think it is a huge amount of differences (but keep in mind that it been some years since I checked). I use The iPhone version often when I have an idea, and want to check how it sounds with drums etc

- Haakon


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (May 13, 2016)

With Garageband on the mac you can if you're crafty, use your 3rd party plugins. Found this out a while back.
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2014/07/make-garageband-work-plug-ins-even-though-apple-hid/

Of course, you also have the touch screen instruments on the ipad, iphone version.


----------



## Haakond (May 13, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> With Garageband on the mac you can if you're crafty, use your 3rd party plugins. Found this out a while back.
> http://createdigitalmusic.com/2014/07/make-garageband-work-plug-ins-even-though-apple-hid/
> 
> Of course, you also have the touch screen instruments on the ipad, iphone version.



Thats true. You can use 3rd party plugins on iPad/iphone, but I guess there are more powerful 3rd party programs for Mac, like Kontakt etc


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (May 13, 2016)

Haakond said:


> Thats true. You can use 3rd party plugins on iPad/iphone, but I guess there are more powerful 3rd party programs for Mac, like Kontakt etc


Yes I was talking about the mac version not the iphone version regarding the plugins. Click on that link and have a read through


----------



## bcarwell (May 13, 2016)

Thanks all. I surmise then that there is not a huge difference in the native <functionality> between the Mac and iOS versions, correct ? Just that Mac has more sounds, accepts 3rd party plugs without needing a workaround... But basically the two function the same ?

Bob


----------

